# Need a Roofer



## SpotNTails (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a new vent to install over my range top and would like to vent it straight up through the roof. Any recomendations to get the job done. I need to have this done within the next two weeks.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

contact Clay-doh . He can get the roofing done for you. If you need the range cabinet cut and vent pipe installed , I can do that part.

Clays number 850-777-1221


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent.

Thanx Brandy


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

PM sent


----------

